# 20610 bilateral hip injection/mod 50



## Trendale (Jun 17, 2009)

Hello,
Can someone tell me the appropriate way to bill a bilateral hip injection. Can you use modifier 50 with 20610? Can someone verify the status indicator? I am hearing that it is a 1, which states mod 50 does not apply, but I just referenced that it was a 2, which states it does apply????

Thanks!


----------



## Bella Cullen (Jun 17, 2009)

letisha said:


> Hello,
> Can someone tell me the appropriate way to bill a bilateral hip injection. Can you use modifier 50 with 20610? Can someone verify the status indicator? I am hearing that it is a 1, which states mod 50 does not apply, but I just referenced that it was a 2, which states it does apply????
> 
> Thanks!



Status indicator 1 means you can bill as a bilateral code.
And when I code 20610 bilaterally I use RT, LT but it all depends on how the payer wants it billed. Some ins companies may want 20610, 20610-50 or just 20610-50, or 20610-RT, 20610-LT. Where I am RT, LT works for me. 

go to pg 13, that tells what the status indicators mean for bilateral (50)
http://www.cms.hhs.gov/Transmittals/Downloads/R1358CP.pdf


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jun 17, 2009)

Bilateral Indicator:

0=Do not submit procedure with mod 50
1=modifier 50 applies
2=Do not submit procedure with mod 50
3=modifier 50 applies
9=Concept does not apply-Do not submit modifier 50

20610 has a indicator of 1-Modifier 50 could apply if bilateral.  This can be located by selecting the "payment status indicator" and entering your CPT code.

http://www.cms.hhs.gov/pfslookup/02_PFSsearch.asp

As for the modifier...some carriers prefer 50, one line, one unit.  Some carriers prefer LT/RT modifiers.  There are many discussions from previous threads...  Best advise...contact your carrier for their policy on bilateral procedures.


----------



## LTibbetts (Jun 17, 2009)

I am having a little bit of a hard time using that particular website. Does anyone know of another website that might also be helpful to me for status indicator information? I am fairly new to all of this and could definitely use some more hands on information.


----------



## Bella Cullen (Jun 17, 2009)

What are you not understanding on the website I gave you? I can try to explain it. 
Starts on pg 13 and tells what each indicator means, if it shows a 0 in the bilateral column of the payment policy for mcare then that code is not a bilateral code, if shows a 1 then that is a bilateral code, 2 not bilateral and so on. Number 1 is the only indicator that shows it can be billed out bilaterally. 
Bilateral Surgery Indicator (Modifier 50)

*0* = 150 percent payment adjustment for bilateral procedures does not apply.

*1 *= 150 percent payment adjustment for bilateral procedures applies.

*2* = 150 percent payment adjustment for bilateral procedure does not apply.

*3* = The usual payment adjustment for bilateral procedures does not apply.

Please let me know if that clearifies it better.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Jun 17, 2009)

Do you want to know what each payment status indicator represents?  This links provides a nice breakdown.

http://www.medtronicsofamordanek.com/spineline/physician/keystatusindicators.pdf


----------



## LTibbetts (Jun 17, 2009)

Thanks, girls! Both of those responses helps me a great deal!


----------

